# exterior black bits - best thing to use ?



## Smeghead (Mar 19, 2018)

Hi all
want to make the black bits on my car look as good as they can.
the matt plastic by the wing mirror and the shiny black bit on the door (b pillar i think its called)
attached photo for clarification.
advice greatly appreciated 
many thanks
chris


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

I liked the sonax trim gel, cheap too.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

The wing mirror - if the plastic is unpainted, I've used AG trim stuff (new bottle) or Auto Allure trim stuff, both work well and I've been pleased with results.

With regards to the B pillars - looks like they need a good polish to bring them back


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Use solution finish to blacken it then car pro d lux to seal it so it remains black.

http://www.in2detailing.co.uk/solution-finish-black-plastic-vinyl-restorer.html

http://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/fin...lux-plastic-rubber-and-alloy-coating-kit.html


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

Another vote for solution finish, buy the 1oz bottle though, you'd need a fleet of cars to get through the 12oz bottle and there is a shelf life of 2-3 years I think.


----------



## Smeghead (Mar 19, 2018)

Andyblue said:


> With regards to the B pillars - looks like they need a good polish to bring them back


Sure does!
Trouble is, it has had gardx (ceramic coating i think) put on top of the swirls by the previous owner.
Gotta work out how to remove the gardx, get rid of the swirls and put some protection back on.


----------



## Smeghead (Mar 19, 2018)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Use solution finish to blacken it then car pro d lux to seal it so it remains black.
> 
> http://www.in2detailing.co.uk/solution-finish-black-plastic-vinyl-restorer.html
> 
> http://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/fin...lux-plastic-rubber-and-alloy-coating-kit.html


Thanks!
Looks very interesting.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Smeghead said:


> Sure does!
> 
> Trouble is, it has had gardx (ceramic coating i think) put on top of the swirls by the previous owner.
> 
> Gotta work out how to remove the gardx, get rid of the swirls and put some protection back on.


Oh okay. Think Gardx can be removed by claying - if you haven't already I'd try polishing the B post first to see if it can be improved - perhaps using something like Megs Ultimate Compound?


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Smeghead said:


> Sure does!
> Trouble is, it has had gardx (ceramic coating i think) put on top of the swirls by the previous owner.
> Gotta work out how to remove the gardx, get rid of the swirls and put some protection back on.


I know marketing makes it seem like it, but ceramic coatings are far from indestructible. A machine polish will remove all ceramic coatings, bar one or two which apparently need wetsanding.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

I managed to buy some DoDo juice ceramic trim coating from Clean&shiny cheap still going strong best stuff I’ve used managed to do 2 cars


----------



## Smeghead (Mar 19, 2018)

thanks for all your help folks


----------



## garycha (Mar 29, 2012)

waqasr said:


> I know marketing makes it seem like it, but ceramic coatings are far from indestructible. A machine polish will remove all ceramic coatings, bar one or two which apparently need wetsanding.


This. Mask off, DA with light cut polish, then reseal with your choice. B pillars can be very soft, which is why they mark, so go easy.


----------



## Smeghead (Mar 19, 2018)

garycha said:


> This. Mask off, DA with light cut polish, then reseal with your choice. B pillars can be very soft, which is why they mark, so go easy.


Sweet!
Many thanks for that!


----------

